# Ground Grain



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

We have ground some milo and I am wondering what would be a good place to put it in. It is currently in the back of a older pickup with a tarp over it. I was wondering if there was a better way to do this. I also mix in pellets for my cows


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Out in your part of the country this may be a ok way to store it since your in a drier area....but you might consider a silage bag etc. to make it air tight. You could put one in the pickup next time before you dump your milo in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

It depends on what moisture it is and how fast you use it. I don't grind more then two weeks worth if its dry milo or five to seven days if its high moisture. For storage anything to keep the rain and snow off of it works. I use an old grain wagon with a tarp and a small electric auger to unload.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Like Blue Duck the wife and son only grind about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks worth of Ear Corn, Oats and 16% protein pellet together, she has own recipe for how much of each ;-). They store it in the feedbox on the old milkhouse, it'll hold about a ton and half of ground feed. If it gets old or damp you'll know it pretty darn quick. Take a good whiff of it while it's fresh and a week from now and see how it smells.


----------

